# Transmission problems



## johnathen (Apr 2, 2012)

When I try to shift gears on my old craftsman it squeals really loud and then the rpms will run lower and then it will grab real hard what could cause this would it be inside the transmission Or would it be because of the belt? I need some answers I don't want to blow the transmission I want to keep this thing all original


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like the belt,or,possibly something freezing up,like a pulley.How old is the belt?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd check/replace the drive belt and also check any idler pulleys in the system. One could be frozen up and just rubbing on the belt.


----------



## johnathen (Apr 2, 2012)

I just bought the belt before winter hit and I have used it about 6 or 7 times sense I bought it? Should I try to go a size larger maybe?


----------

